# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Wistron CM9 είναι συμβατή με το OSx86 ?

## giorgos92

Γενικότερα άν μπορούσε κάποιος να δοκιμάσει την CM9 με ένα minipci to pci adapter θα του χρωστούσα χάρη!

----------


## Telis

Σιγουρα το εχουν δοκιμασει ισαμε 5000 awmnιτες  ::  

Εγω οχι, ειχα τον τετραπλο

----------


## giorgos92

> Σιγουρα το εχουν δοκιμασει ισαμε 5000 awmnιτες  
> 
> Εγω οχι, ειχα τον τετραπλο


5000 awmnίτες έχουν OSx86  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pan-pan

παντως εμενα με retail δεν επαιξε. αν και καπου διαβασα οτι γινετε με κατι αρχειακια αλλα δεν μπαινω στον κοπο αφου θα μου ειναι αχρηστο.

----------


## NetTraptor

Hmmmmm

http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=8829

----------


## giorgos92

Οι atheros κάρτες σίγουρα παίζουν και ειδικότερα ξέρω οτι η Cm9 παίζει στο OSx86 αλλά είναι δοκιμασμένη μόνο σε Laptop με έτοιμο mini-pci slot. Εγώ θέλω να μάθω άν παίζει με adaptor.

----------


## giorgos92

Κανείς ρε παιδιά δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει σε desktop?

----------


## NetTraptor

Το δοκίμασες? το έψαξες μόνος σου?  ::

----------


## giorgos92

Όχι! Μα γι' αυτό ρωτάω!!!!
Ήθελα να φτιάξω κάτι σαν ταρατσοmac!!

----------


## NetTraptor

OK τότε να πάμε να πάρουμε ένα mac ή να στήσουμε ένα OSx for all Να το δοκιμάσουμε εμείς...  ::  
Προφανώς κανείς δεν έχει mac (όχι laptop) ή δεν τον ενδιαφέρει να μάθει ή να προσπαθήσει να δει αν παίζει.
Αμα έχεις mac γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις? Σου λείπει κατι?
Αν δεν τον έχεις μάλλον η όλη ιδέα είναι άτοπη έτσι και αλλιώς... βρες κάποια ποιο συμβατική λύση μιας και αυτό που θες να κάνεις δεν γίνετε μόνο του... ή γίνετε? 
Αν δεν δοκιμάσεις δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ  ::

----------


## giorgos92

> OK τότε να πάμε να πάρουμε ένα mac ή να στήσουμε ένα OSx for all Να το δοκιμάσουμε εμείς...  
> Προφανώς κανείς δεν έχει mac (όχι laptop) ή δεν τον ενδιαφέρει να μάθει ή να προσπαθήσει να δει αν παίζει.
> Αμα έχεις mac γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις? Σου λείπει κατι?
> Αν δεν τον έχεις μάλλον η όλη ιδέα είναι άτοπη έτσι και αλλιώς... βρες κάποια ποιο συμβατική λύση μιας και αυτό που θες να κάνεις δεν γίνετε μόνο του... ή γίνετε? 
> Αν δεν δοκιμάσεις δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ


Πραγματικά άν είχα mac που δέχεται pci ή mini-pci (βλ. power mac, mac pro) ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ!!!!
Πάντως έστω ένα macmni για server: mail, file, torrent, jabber θα ήταν κορυφαίο!! Σκέψου πως με μία απλή εγκατάσταση του Mac OS X Server μπορείς να κάνεις όλα τα παραπάνω +++++++!!!!

----------

